# Wanted: 700c 10speed disc wheelset



## rivers (1 Jun 2019)

As above, looking for a second wheelset for my winter bike that I can put road tyres (25mm-32mm) onto (current wheelset has gravel tyres) for slightly quicker wet and/or winter club rides.


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 Jun 2019)

I’ve got a set of Alex rims that came off a cannondale hard tail going spare. 

Would need a degreaser/bond breaker to be able to get the loctite to loosen on the front to be able to unscrew the 6 bolts holding on the 180mm rotor or just buy an adaptor? Rear is 160mm rotor.


----------



## betty swollocks (3 Jun 2019)

These any good?


----------



## Kernow_T (3 Jun 2019)

Sent pm


----------



## rivers (3 Jun 2019)

bikingdad90 said:


> I’ve got a set of Alex rims that came off a cannondale hard tail going spare.
> 
> Would need a degreaser/bond breaker to be able to get the loctite to loosen on the front to be able to unscrew the 6 bolts holding on the 180mm rotor or just buy an adaptor? Rear is 160mm rotor.


 QR or thru axle. I have a QR rear and a thru axle front


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Jun 2019)

Both QR.


----------

